# 👉2018: Which are the best rechargeable RCR123/16340? 👉Best 18350?



## HighlanderNorth (Oct 5, 2018)

I did a search for "best 16340", but the most recent relevant review of that battery type was from back in 2014. I was in the process of recharging my Jetbeam 16340, after using its 100L medium setting for an extended period, each of the past 2 nights. I was comparing my estimate of how long it ran tonight, with the official Jetbeam specs listed at batteryjunction, and the Xtar VC4's measured amount of mAh charged to that battery.

While at batteryjunction, they were advertising a few Jet II mk compatible batteries on the bottom of the screen, which included the Jetbeam JL160 680mAh 16340 that came with my light in a deal at Amazon. They also list the Efest 3540 black 16340 that's advertised at 850mAh. I already read a 5 year old HKJ review of that battery, which wasn't particularly positive. Its capacity is bunk, as is consistency between batteries. 

So I decided to post a fresh thread, where people can read and find info on the best 16340(RCR123) batteries AND the best 18350 batteries in 2018(although I don't personally own any 18350 devices). The criteria would be related to 1). High overall quality and durability, 2). Maximum safe capacity, 3). Consistency between multiple batteries of the same brand & type.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 5, 2018)

The best 18350 ones are the newer 1100mAh-1300mAh type that can deliver fairly high current, you can find them from a few brands. In my reviews they can maintain about 1Ah at 10A discharge.
The first brand with them was Aspire, but you can also find them from Vapcell, Keeppower and some other.

I do not believe I have seen any 16340 with the same chemistry yet.


----------



## SubLGT (Oct 5, 2018)

Fenix has the "best" 16340.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Oct 5, 2018)

HKJ said:


> The best 18350 ones are the newer 1100mAh-1300mAh type that can deliver fairly high current, you can find them from a few brands. In my reviews they can maintain about 1Ah at 10A discharge.
> The first brand with them was Aspire, but you can also find them from Vapcell, Keeppower and some other.
> 
> I do not believe I have seen any 16340 with the same chemistry yet.



Now I wish my primary light ran on 18350's instead of 16340's. Its about time that battery manufacturers start producing 16340 & 18350 batteries with higher capacity. Compared with 18650 with capacities as high as 3600mAh, the 18350 is the same diameter and slightly longer. Therefore I see no obvious reason why the 18350 don't have capacities at least half that of 18650's. They should have at least 1500mAg to as much as 1700 - 1800mAh(or a little more). Why can't they simply take the internal contents of the 18650, and shorten it to fit inside an 18350? 

Hypothetically, if the internal contents of the 3500mAh 18650 are, say 61mm long, and if cut to fit inside an 18350, it would be 31mm long, but with identical thickness. Why wouldn't that result in approx 1/2 capacity of an 18650? What's even worse, is the incredibly low capacity of 16340's. Obviously they are approx 2mm thinner, which would decrease the internal capacity, but not by enough to justify the insignificant capacity of most 16340s.


----------



## RobertMM (Oct 10, 2018)

Fenix and Klarus seem to be tops today with 16340s, with low current discharge tests done by HKJ topping 700mAh.


----------



## SubLGT (Apr 3, 2019)

Vapcell has a new 16340, good for 800 mAh at 0.5A discharge, 780 mAh at 2A, 745 mAh at 7A.

More discharge curves here:
http://budgetlightforum.com/node/63450


----------



## RobertMM (Apr 3, 2019)

SubLGT said:


> Vapcell has a new 16340, good for 800 mAh at 0.5A discharge, 780 mAh at 2A, 745 mAh at 7A.
> 
> More discharge curves here:
> http://budgetlightforum.com/node/63450



Wow!
Good to see the 16340 is not forgotten by manufacturers.


----------

